# Fibula Fracture and Plate



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

So broke my fbula and dislocate my talus mtb in July. I ended up with a titanium plate and 8 screws. I was just wondering if anyone had any problems with their boot fitting or rubbing up against the plate in their leg. My ortho doc said it shouldn't be a problem since I'm a pretty big guy. (5'8 230lbs) But I'm just a little worried since my boots are pretty stiff. I guess we'll find out. I'm not at 100% yet but I hope to get there by January or February.

Fracture and dislocation.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

i did this to myself on the last day of febuary, and then rode the next thursday march 4th and felt it when i landed off a jib second run and hurt like fuck, didn't ride for the next 2 weeks and went to see the doctor on the date on the x-ray.... wasnt stoked, it was feelin progressivly better but still had a limp, didn't do nothin but walk to my classes and work at the boardshop and i went up the last weekend of the season april.. 10th-ish, and rode the jumps and i was stoked, just bs180's hurt cuz i came down on that leg which was my back so all my weight went on it, but fs3's of jumps were great. they never did anything for it and my doctor never called me back after i went for the x-ray, wtf. its all good, i was worried the exact same thing cuz this is RIGHT above my boot. when i rode at camp of champs this summer, it was good as new! hope this helps, not the same as you scince you got metal, and i still have a bump on my leg but my doctor wasn't too concerned and said i probably would have one there. when i got the follow up x-ray 4 weeks after (inbetween that i snowboarded against what the doc said, probably not a good idea). but it was healing fine according to the x-ray chick and it was stil wierdly shaped there where the break was. it hurt like fuck but the bone doesn't do much and at times they take it out of people if its fucked up enough i was told, so not that important of a bone and the better one to break of the 2. let it heal, your close to the season so take it easy till its all good, no trampolines and shit like that, take it easy on lower body at the gym. you should be fine by the time you hit the snow in late november (if yo mountain opens then).


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I wish my break was like yours. Mine was low just above the ankle. I ended up dislocating my ankle and needing the plate. The recovery time would've been so much quicker..


----------

